# Favorite Sports Person?



## Jates12 (Mar 14, 2016)

So ive been intrigued about this for a while. Who is your Favorite sports person and why?
What defines an all time great? Should that be world wide wins, personal accolades or just because you like what the individual stands for?

Mine would have to be LeBron James. I am an avid fan of Basketball and have been to watch live games in the UK and the US and watch around 3-4 games a week with their On Demand service.

He comes from a poor background and was raised by a single mother and Basketball got him through, he was a phenom from aged 17 when he was playing high school basketball and signed a multi million dollar deal with Nike @ aged 18. He has won 2 championships, 4 most valuable player awards and is regarded as one of the greatest to ever grace the hardwood.

He comes across as a very humble character and never takes the plaudits personally always deferring to his team mates. He has taken a lot of flack for leaving his home town club to pursue a championship and faced a lot of adversity in his career, His game has been scrutinized and analysed since he was 17 years old and has always let it speak for itself and the accolades that he has gathered speak for themselves also!

So Forumites, Who is your favorite sports person of all time and why?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

Of all time ? 

I'm not sure if I can narrow down to just one - my list would be 

Usain Bolt
Kenny Dalglish
Marcus Trescothick

Bolt because I think he is just all round brilliant - both as a person and as an athletes , he brings the fun into it and shows it's not all about being a robot. And then when he runs - just out of this world 

Kenny was my hero growing up - just like Bolt he seemed humble but everything he did was magic - then became manager and was so strong through the Hillsborough Disaster he will always have my utmost respect 

Trescothick - a hero for us Somerset fans , been through so much in his life and was brave to come out and admit what was happening with him - as well as being one of the most destructive batsmen I have seen.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 14, 2016)

Big daddy.


----------



## shewy (Mar 14, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Big daddy.
		
Click to expand...

Giant haystacks or maybe kendo nagasaki


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2016)

lance Armstrong, 

He was a  one day specialist rider, got Cancer, and managed to transform himself into the best Stage race rider of his generation, unbeatable for 5 year and recover from life threatening Cancer at the same time.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 14, 2016)

John Hewitt
Jocky Wilson
Jack Nicklaus


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 14, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			lance Armstrong, 

He was a  one day specialist rider, got Cancer, and managed to transform himself into the best Stage race rider of his generation, unbeatable for 5 year and recover from life threatening Cancer at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Errm, Patrick..... there's something we need to tell you about.....


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Errm, Patrick..... there's something we need to tell you about..... 

Click to expand...

Ssshhhhh, don't spoil it for him


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 14, 2016)

when i was a nipper it was Mohammed Ali,
then it went on to Billy Bremner 
then it moved on again to my all time sporting hero I T Botham,once beefy retired it was the late great Seve ,now it is Lee Westwood.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			lance Armstrong, 

He was a  one day specialist rider, got Cancer, and managed to transform himself into the best Stage race rider of his generation, unbeatable for 5 year and recover from life threatening Cancer at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Just edging out Justin Gatlin & Maria Sharapova I presume?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 14, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			lance Armstrong, 

He was a  one day specialist rider, got Cancer, and managed to transform himself into the best Stage race rider of his generation, unbeatable for 5 year and recover from life threatening Cancer at the same time.
		
Click to expand...


Have we gone back in time to 2010?


----------



## super hans (Mar 14, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			So ive been intrigued about this for a while. Who is your Favorite sports person and why?
What defines an all time great? Should that be world wide wins, personal accolades or just because you like what the individual stands for?

Mine would have to be LeBron James. I am an avid fan of Basketball and have been to watch live games in the UK and the US and watch around 3-4 games a week with their On Demand service.

He comes from a poor background and was raised by a single mother and Basketball got him through, he was a phenom from aged 17 when he was playing high school basketball and signed a multi million dollar deal with Nike @ aged 18. He has won 2 championships, 4 most valuable player awards and is regarded as one of the greatest to ever grace the hardwood.

*He comes across as a very humble character and never takes the plaudits personally* always deferring to his team mates. He has taken a lot of flack for leaving his home town club to pursue a championship and faced a lot of adversity in his career, His game has been scrutinized and analysed since he was 17 years old and has always let it speak for itself and the accolades that he has gathered speak for themselves also!

So Forumites, Who is your favorite sports person of all time and why?!
		
Click to expand...



Have a look at his 75 minute ESPN show 'The Decison' - then come back and tell us you still think he comes across as humble


----------



## Scott W (Mar 14, 2016)

[h=1]Yelena Isinbayeva ;-)[/h]


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 14, 2016)

It's just about an impossible question really and my thinking inevitably turns to the greatest golfer ever, Jack Nicklaus. That's maybe a predictably boring answer though!

Current sportspeople, I would find it hard to see past Andy Murray. Certainly the greatest scottish sportsman ever and a definite contender for greatest British sportsman as well. Dedicated, hard working and seems like a genuinely nice guy too.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's just about an impossible question really and my thinking inevitably turns to the greatest golfer ever, Jack Nicklaus. That's maybe a predictably boring answer though!

Current sportspeople, I would find it hard to see past Andy Murray. Certainly the greatest scottish sportsman ever and a definite contender for greatest British sportsman as well. Dedicated, hard working and seems like a genuinely nice guy too.
		
Click to expand...

Sir Chris Hoy?


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 14, 2016)

Tiger Woods for me, was coming to the peak of his powers as I was just starting to watch golf.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Current sportspeople, I would find it hard to see past Andy Murray. Certainly the greatest scottish sportsman ever and a definite contender for greatest British sportsman as well. Dedicated, hard working and seems like a genuinely nice guy too.
		
Click to expand...


too dour for me,although not knocking his fantastic performances, they are immense  I prefer a sports person with a bit of character to them. Botham, Flintoff, Gazzer, Best,
Bolt, 

Just my thoughts


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

Too many in too many fields so I've narrowed it down to 

Seve
Pele
Ali
Botham


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's just about an impossible question really and my thinking inevitably turns to the greatest golfer ever, Jack Nicklaus. That's maybe a predictably boring answer though!

Current sportspeople, I would find it hard to see past Andy Murray. Certainly the greatest scottish sportsman ever and a definite contender for greatest British sportsman as well. Dedicated, hard working and seems like a genuinely nice guy too.
		
Click to expand...


Murray certainly up there - i think at the moment Chris Hoy just shades him but another slam or two 

We have been blessedover the years with some wonderful sport stars

Hoy
Murray
Thompson
Edwards
Moore
Holmes
Redgrave
Pinsentt
Faldo

Looking through my lifetime for such a small island in the grand scheme of things we have done very well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			too dour for me,although not knocking his fantastic performances, they are immense  I prefer a sports person with a bit of character to them. Botham, Flintoff, Gazzer, Best,
Bolt, 

Just my thoughts
		
Click to expand...

Some great names there. I'd add Gareth Edwards to that


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

Robin Friday. The first super star at Reading. Absolute rogue, and I loved him. Think of any bad boy footballer, and he was worse. When you are 15 that is the sort you look up to. Proper rebel. 

More fashionable sportsman would include Barrie John, David Gower, John McEnroe and Michael King (Ryder Cup player, and member of my first club)


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 14, 2016)

Jimmy Greaves for me, just shading it from Les Kellet.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2016)

Alan Ball for me.


----------



## sandmagnet (Mar 14, 2016)

Trevor Brooking best footballer I've seen imo
ian botham,Dennis lilliee,Jeff tompson. Some of the best cricket ever played with Marshall,garner and Richards bring up the rear.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2016)

Sir Beefy of Botham, or God as he is known..

One reason and one reason only...

He exists to stick one to the Aussies!&#128077;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Sir Chris Hoy?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a great but not, for me, at the same level as Murray. Incredible skill required to play tennis at that level as well as phenomenal fitness that both Murray and Hoy demonstrated.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 14, 2016)

Eldrick in golf and Michael Jordan or Pacquiao outside of golf.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Have we gone back in time to 2010?
		
Click to expand...

why what happened in 2010?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 14, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			why what happened in 2010?
		
Click to expand...

Lance Armstrong hadnt been rumbled back then!


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2016)

Zidane
Iniesta 
Tiger
Ronnie O'Sullivan
Alex Higgins 
Sir Johnny Wilkinson 
Kenny Dalglish
John McEnroe 
Zico 
Shane Warne
Brian Lara


----------



## GB72 (Mar 15, 2016)

Martin Johnson for me. Simply a Tigers, England and Lions legend. A great captain and a really nice chap. When I was at Leicester uni he was just starting out and used to get sent down to give the awards at our annual rugby club do. A true legend of the game.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2016)

This man. There will never be another.....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			This man. There will never be another.....
View attachment 18754
View attachment 18755
View attachment 18756

Click to expand...

Good call that!

Georgie Best, probably the best footballer ever.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 15, 2016)

If only boardgames were a sport!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2016)

Piece said:



			Zidane
Iniesta 
Tiger
Ronnie O'Sullivan
Alex Higgins 
Sir Johnny Wilkinson 
Kenny Dalglish
John McEnroe 
Zico 
Shane Warne
Brian Lara
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'd swap Jimmy White for Higgins but can see why you put him in your list. Good shout about Warne. Genius and a maverick at times


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 15, 2016)

Got to post #33 and first mention of George Best -  blimey!!

For me it's

Ali
Best
Higgins

All characters and innovators in their sports, paving the way for many who followed in their footsteps.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2016)

John Panton


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2016)

Some of my favourites are people I have been fortunate enough to meet so have gotten to see them away from their public personna.   So my list would include Jordan Spieth and Retief Goosen in golf, Trent Dilfer, Lee Roy Selmon and Gerald McCoy from the NFL, Martin Johnson and Nelson Piquet.

But for all-time, no-one comes close to Sir Ian Botham,  I had the privilege of working with him in the late 80s and have never come across a more hard-working, time-for-everyone individual than him.  And then you look at what he did on the field.   And then you start to comprehend his charitable work.  Never has a sporting knighthood been more deserved.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd have to say Ali.  Simply had the charisma to charm anyone and could back the swagger by winning in the ring.

Closely followed by the likes of Redgrave, Maradonna & Tiger.  Plus then from the motoring world you've got consistent winners like Rossi, Schumacher & Loeb.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2016)

I have hundreds there have been some amazing events and performances during my 50 years and I have watched hundreds of sporting events from the past also.

My favourite is Giggs and I named my son after him.

Ali 
Seb Coe
Armstrong[before I knew about the cheating]
Eubank
Jimmy White
McEnroe
Gebrselassie
Micheal Johnson
Bolt
Ennis
Mccoy 
Bristow


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 15, 2016)

Seve.

You're on a golf forum so I don't need to go into why.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2016)

Right now probably Conor McGregor. I love his brashness, I love his work ethic and he's one of the most entertaining and destructive fighters in the world. Also a huge fan of Seve, Kevin Pietersen, Mike Tyson and David Beckham.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

Ayrton Senna
Valentino Rossi
James Hunt
Joey Dunlop


----------



## Slab (Mar 15, 2016)

Fav sports person is gonna be people I get a real kick out of watching 

Outside golf that would be Valentino Rossi, in golf it would be Tiger


----------



## Snelly (Mar 15, 2016)

Seve. Beefy. Valentino Rossi. Amr Shabana. Ramy Ashour. Federer. Viv Richards. Brian Moore.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 15, 2016)

Seve.



Runners up include; Ed Moses, Botham, Jonny Wilkinson, Steve Ovett and Franco Baresi.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Ayrton Senna
Valentino Rossi
James Hunt
Joey Dunlop
		
Click to expand...

How could I forget the Doctor!


----------



## drewster (Mar 15, 2016)

Right now it's two. Johnny Gaudreau of the Calgary Flames. The kid's a relative midget amongst his peers and has triumphed over adversity all his short career so far. He's lighting up the NHL right now. The other is Dimi Payet. Up there with Bish, Di Canio, Julian and Frank Van der Elst in my list of West Ham Legends.  (bobby moore was before my time)


----------



## Jates12 (Mar 15, 2016)

super hans said:



			Have a look at his 75 minute ESPN show 'The Decison' - then come back and tell us you still think he comes across as humble
		
Click to expand...

I've Watched "The Decision" multiple times, That was a low point in his career for definite, have you watched any interviews on the year after when they lost the finals to the Mavericks? He apologised for the way he had gone about the whole free agency period. Most heroes have been villains at some point.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2016)

Currently - Andy Murray
Historically -  Jackie Stewart - I can't tell you how proud I was as a kid that a Scot was F1 champion

But on the football front - Billy Bremner and Kenny Dalglish

Can spot a theme?


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Ayrton Senna
Valentino Rossi
James Hunt
Joey Dunlop
		
Click to expand...

Ah, Ayrton Senna, yes. Missed that from my list 

And Troy Aikman


----------



## PieMan (Mar 15, 2016)

My brother - at his best a joy to watch and very underrated as a footballer but a cult hero at nearly all the clubs he played for. Unfortunate he didn't play for a more 'glamorous' club (sorry Rich!) but football 'brown envelopes' at its best........allegedly!!!

As for other sports, too numerous to mention but notable are Seve, Ernie, Botham, England Rugby squad 2003, Jimmy White, Wiggins, Hoy, Daley Thomson, Gazza, Zola, Lampard, Terry, Drogba, Federer, KP, Flintoff, Sam Burgess.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2016)

Who's your brother?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Who's your brother?
		
Click to expand...

PastyMan..!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 15, 2016)

Nobody famous unless you're a Burnley, Reading, Portsmouth, Sheffield United (amongst other lower league clubs!!) fan. Or if you're Northern Irish and follow Glentoran!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 15, 2016)

Imurg said:



			PastyMan..!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: that's him!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2016)

PieMan said:



			My brother - at his best a joy to watch and very underrated as a footballer but a cult hero at nearly all the clubs he played for. Unfortunate he didn't play for a more 'glamorous' club (sorry Rich!) but football 'brown envelopes' at its best........allegedly!!!

As for other sports, too numerous to mention but notable are Seve, Ernie, Botham, England Rugby squad 2003, Jimmy White, Wiggins, Hoy, Daley Thomson, Gazza, Zola, Lampard, Terry, Drogba, Federer, KP, Flintoff, Sam Burgess.
		
Click to expand...

I have, at times, hated your brother. Especially in the Burnley days.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 15, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I have, at times, hated your brother. Especially in the Burnley days. 

Click to expand...

I probably hated him more when he played against Chelsea!!


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 15, 2016)

Ali
Rossi
Ricky Carmichael
Botham
Hunt


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 15, 2016)

60 posts and no mention of a golfing legend.........unbelieveable!!!!















Homer


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Zola,
		
Click to expand...

Gianfranco or Budd


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2016)

PieMan said:



			I probably hated him more when he played against Chelsea!!
		
Click to expand...

Scored our goal of the season in the 106 team. Always known as Blakey to the fans.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 15, 2016)

Barry Sheene - what you saw was what you got
Mike Hailwood - privileged background but the most down to earth of men
Jeff Smith - our first World Champ in moto-cross a sport I love to this day

Arnold Palmer - who first made golf appealing to me
Seve - who kept that interest going 

Rohan Kanhai - an artist with a bat

Bertie Auld - best remembered at Celtic but not forgotten at Birmingham City, a real maverick


----------



## johnyblack (Mar 16, 2016)

Agnieszka Radwanska. She's the exemple of how hard work is worth it. She's very succesful person but at the same time, she's modest and kind


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 16, 2016)

johnyblack said:



			Agnieszka Radwanska. She's the exemple of how hard work is worth it. She's very succesful person but at the same time, she's modest and kind 

Click to expand...


She's also worth a ton of points in scrabble.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 16, 2016)

Another vote for Jimmy Greaves, my all time sporting hero, posters on the bedroom wall in the 60's and all that. Fortunate enough to have met him a couple of times.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 16, 2016)

4 favourites - hard to put in order

Ronaldinho (when on easily most entertaining and watchable footballer of last 30 years)
John McEnroe (made the most boring sport a great watch for all)
SeveB (nuff said)
Mike Tyson (when a Tyson fight came up in the 87-93 era everyone wanted to watch, brilliant and exciting if flawed).


----------



## Grogger (Mar 16, 2016)

David Batty and Gary Speed. My absolute idols when I was growing up and first got into football and Leeds.


----------



## Beel77 (Mar 16, 2016)

Rafael Nadal

I love the man.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 17, 2016)

As a kid my favourites were Bobby Moore, Gareth Edwards,  Ali and Nicklaus. I think I chose well.


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 17, 2016)

Barry Sheene & Ian Botham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

James Hunt - another world champ with a slightly roguishly naughty persona. Good chap who loved a pint


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Rugby (League) -* 
Tony Myler (ex Widnes), a player who's style I would define as mecurial
Jonathan Davies - ex Rugby Union and Rugby League.  A great player in both codes, as hard as nails and always conducted himself well off the pitch whilst speaking his mind in commentaries.

*Motocycling -* 
Carl Fogarty 
Joey Dunlop 
Valentino Rossi


----------



## super hans (Mar 17, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			I've Watched "The Decision" multiple times, That was a low point in his career for definite, have you watched any interviews on the year after when they lost the finals to the Mavericks? He apologised for the way he had gone about the whole free agency period. Most heroes have been villains at some point.
		
Click to expand...


Don't get me wrong - I like LeBron and appreciate his talents and standing in the game. Im just not convinced humility and humbleness are the first characteristics you associate with him.

I have seen an interview in which he agrees that his 'decision' show wasn't perhaps the best way to go about it - in fact, I'd hazard a guess his advisors were highly influential in it going ahead, but he did it nonetheless.

All that aside, he is/will be considered one of the GOAT's of the NBA - although he's going to fall a bit short of being No1 unless the Cavs go on a miraclulous run in the next 5 years (which will only happen if they break Steph Curry's legs )


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Too many in too many fields so I've narrowed it down to 

Seve
Pele
Ali
Botham
		
Click to expand...


Like your thinking, but I'd swap Gaza for Pele. Why, to be brutally frank, I've not seen Pele do anything like what Gaza did EVER ! Over hyped in my opinion.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 17, 2016)

Seve, always and forever.

There area lot of notable sportspersons over the years though, others that would make my list include:

Marvelous Marvin Hagler - best in his class at the time (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VI-M9Yw-28)
Jonathon Davies - as mentioned previously
Scott Gibbs - just loved watching him, was quick and hit like a train (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmqz3EluJM0)
Rory - just love the way he plays when he's on form.
Dennis Bergcamp
Titi Henry


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 17, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Like your thinking, but I'd swap Gaza for Pele. Why, to be brutally frank, I've not seen Pele do anything like what Gaza did EVER ! Over hyped in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

We are all, of course entitled to an opinion but some are ridiculous.

Compare the two players' records and Gazza pales into insignificance.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 17, 2016)

As an athlete, Steve Redgrave. For entertainment, there's a list.

Trevino
Kris Akabusi
Daly Thompson


----------



## Jates12 (Mar 17, 2016)

super hans said:



			Don't get me wrong - I like LeBron and appreciate his talents and standing in the game. Im just not convinced humility and humbleness are the first characteristics you associate with him.

I have seen an interview in which he agrees that his 'decision' show wasn't perhaps the best way to go about it - in fact, I'd hazard a guess his advisors were highly influential in it going ahead, but he did it nonetheless.

All that aside, he is/will be considered one of the GOAT's of the NBA - although he's going to fall a bit short of being No1 unless the Cavs go on a miraclulous run in the next 5 years (which will only happen if they break Steph Curry's legs )
		
Click to expand...

I dont think that GSW are unbeatable. LBJ had probably one of the greatest finals of all time last season and still took two games from them with the 2nd and 3rd scoring options on the shelf. I honestly believe that the cavs have a better chance winning in 7 over GSW than they do against SAS. And if anyone even thinks that OKC or LAC are gonna make any noise in the play offs, they know nothing about hoops.

MJ is the GOAT
Probably Bill Russell 2nd
Then you have to start looking at the king.

People say Bryant was/is better all time than LBJ, He was carried to a 3peat by one of the most dominant players ever in the diesel. LBJ Carried the cavs organisation with no help to a finals and 2 ECFs, when Kobe's help left they were a lottery team.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 17, 2016)

Golf... Seve

Tennis... Connors

Footie... Bergkamp

Cricket... Botham

Oval ball... Davies [Jiffy]

Boxing... Ali

Two wheels... Hailwood

Four wheels... Peterson


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2016)

Currently, my favourite sports person is Dan Carter. Seems like. Real nice bloke and a smashing player too. Seen him at close quarters in Paris when I was over, he came into the bar afterwards chatting to a few fans after his interviews.

My first football hero was King Kenny followed by Johnny Doyle, also loved Glen Hoddle as a kid. Now there has been too many Celtic greats since to mention any as a favourite.

Never was much of a boxing man so never had any affiliation to any. Used to watch athletics with my favourite runner being Steve Cram and who didn't like Daley Thomson?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

Val said:



			Currently, my favourite sports person is Dan Carter. Seems like. Real nice bloke and a smashing player too. Seen him at close quarters in Paris when I was over, he came into the bar afterwards chatting to a few fans after his interviews.

My first football hero was King Kenny followed by Johnny Doyle, also loved Glen Hoddle as a kid. Now there has been too many Celtic greats since to mention any as a favourite.

Never was much of a boxing man so never had any affiliation to any. Used to watch athletics with my favourite runner being Steve Cram and who didn't like Daley Thomson?
		
Click to expand...

Saw Hoddle play a pre season friendly at Fulham and he literally stood just in front of the D of his penalty box and sprayed forty yard passes for fun. Sublime to stand on the terrace to watch


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Currently, my favourite sports person is Dan Carter. Seems like. Real nice bloke and a smashing player too. Seen him at close quarters in Paris when I was over, he came into the bar afterwards chatting to a few fans after his interviews.

My first football hero was King Kenny followed by Johnny Doyle, also loved Glen Hoddle as a kid. Now there has been too many Celtic greats since to mention any as a favourite.

Never was much of a boxing man so never had any affiliation to any. Used to watch athletics with my favourite runner being Steve Cram and who didn't like Daley Thomson?
		
Click to expand...

if you're picking Celtic players, Bobby Murdoch. He came to Middlesbrough in his twilight years. Stunning! He returned for Jim Platt's testimonial, as did Craig Johnston from Liverpool. He turned Johnson inside out and made him look like a beginner....


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			if you're picking Celtic players, Bobby Murdoch. He came to Middlesbrough in his twilight years. Stunning! He returned for Jim Platt's testimonial, as did Craig Johnston from Liverpool. He turned Johnson inside out and made him look like a beginner....
		
Click to expand...

A bit before my time Bobby Murdoch but by all accounts he was a smashing player


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 18, 2016)

Val said:



			A bit before my time Bobby Murdoch but by all accounts he was a smashing player
		
Click to expand...

If you are talking about being before your time then my inclusion of Bertie Auld will have passed you by.


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2016)

I've watching several George Best programmes, the latest one the other night on Sky. Just from those clips, you could tell how special he was; his body movement, balance, ball control, even beckoning opposition to get the ball off him. That lobbed goal v Spurs is just unbelievable and something you wouldn't see from Messi, etc. Also that goal he scored in America...stuff you only see in the playground.

I managed to see him live once, right at the end of his career at Bournemouth. I would loved to have seen him in this pomp.


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			If you are talking about being before your time then my inclusion of Bertie Auld will have passed you by.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see your post but yes another smashing player I believe.

Both forever Celtic legends


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Didn't see your post but yes another smashing player I believe.

Both forever Celtic legends
		
Click to expand...

Bertie managed to ba legend at two clubs but I must admit Lisbon trumped winning the League Cup in '63, although it was the Villa that we beat in the final.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

Piece said:



			I've watching several George Best programmes, the latest one the other night on Sky. Just from those clips, you could tell how special he was; his body movement, balance, ball control, even beckoning opposition to get the ball off him. That lobbed goal v Spurs is just unbelievable and something you wouldn't see from Messi, etc. Also that goal he scored in America...stuff you only see in the playground.

I managed to see him live once, right at the end of his career at Bournemouth. I would loved to have seen him in this pomp.
		
Click to expand...

Saw him at Fulham with Marsh and even then without ever really trying you could see what he would have been like in his prime


----------

